# Stress fracture of the right knee



## milleniumgirl (Mar 31, 2013)

Not sure I told you but I had a tendonitis of the rotator cuff and the left biceps.  I was told to stay away from the weights until it was completely healed.  Since I need my daily dose of endorphins I started doing cardio like crazy (treadmill twice a day for 30 min at a high pace).  My knee was so sore all of a sudden that I went to the doc on Friday.  Verdict: a stress fracture of the right tibial plateau :-S


----------



## DF (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear MG.  I hope you heal up quick & get back at it.


----------



## R1rider (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry to hear MG. Take it easy for a while and heal up


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 31, 2013)

Sorry mg that sucks.


----------



## Braw16 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow that sucks sorry to hear that MG hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 31, 2013)

I hate injuries


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 31, 2013)

Do you want me to come over?


----------



## #TheMatrix (Mar 31, 2013)

I probably have something similar on my left knee.  it pops every so often


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 31, 2013)

sorry to here mg hope you get better soon


----------



## don draco (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear that man.. hope you have a fast recovery


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sry milli. Hope everything gets better with that. Ive had knee problems since my first airborne jump ie femur stress fractures, mortons neuromas in both feet, breaks etc. Take care of your knees because thats where it starts first. Get well soon and get some R&R


----------

